# CSL Pellet Stove Cleaner....Any Thoughts?



## BARTSFAM (Oct 19, 2012)

I saw CSL Pellet Stove Cleaner in the supermarket today for $14.99. Although I see it at Amazon for $8.29..

Does anyone have any thoughts...have they used it for the pellet stove?? Is it just a gimmick?
My wife wants to try it, just because it promises cleaner glass...


----------



## imacman (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like snake oil to me.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 19, 2012)

Could it be a form of soot destroyer (used for wood stves)incorporated into pellet for a premium price?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 19, 2012)

What exactly does it do? And how would it help to clean the glass? (Is it glass cleaner)?


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 19, 2012)

I tried to check it out at Amazon. Use for a cleaner stove,blah,blah, blah. Pellets with mystery compound. I find it hard to believe that a couple of pounds of it could do as promised.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like somebody needs to do the experiment and see if it does any good.
Before and after pictures of a combustion blower would be nice.


----------



## jlupi (Oct 20, 2012)

from the makers of CHA CHA CHA CHIA.  Its got to work


----------



## BARTSFAM (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I was away for awhile.
This stuff is in the supermarket, beside the CSL (Creosote Sweeping Logs) logs that are supposed to clean your woodstove. I guess they promise the same results as the log, and then you are supposed to use them once a month during the pellet stove burning season.

I'll bite on them, and give it a try and see how it works. The box promised to keep your glass cleaner longer, which is why my wife was interested.
I'll give them a try, and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen the commercials for the logs before, but today I saw one that mentioned the pellet stove product at the end. Came here to see if someone had mentioned it. It's been a few weeks... what's the scoop? 

I know the logs are not meant as a replacement for actual physical sweeping of the flue, but the chemicals impregnated in the log apparently make hardened buildup easier to brush out. I think the claims they make are a little far fetched. I've heard they help somewhat, but I don't think there's any way they can do what the commercial claims.


----------



## Stevekng (Nov 18, 2012)

I have seen this too and was not tempted to waste my money. $15 will buy about 3 bags (120 lbs.) . The box of magic beans is about a pound. A real no brainer, if ever I've seen one.


----------



## hockeypuck (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a Rutland Soot Sweep product that is great for my wood insert. Throw a scoop on every other week. It turns the greasy, gummy creosote into a hard scale that makes it easy to clean. I have to admit I threw a half a scoop in my pellet stove, but I do not think that the pellets stoves create the soot like a wood stove. The stuff works, it just may not be necessary for a pellet stove. 

Edit:  And yes.. it is not a replacement for cleaning.. just makes cleaning easier.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Where's the report from the OP? Lol.

I also have no idea what this product is supposed to do. I'd like to think if a pellet stove had creosote in it that the owner of the stove would get a tech out there asap...or buy a new stove.

Does it catalyze the glass gunk and poof, its gone, leaving only the fresh scent of pine?


----------



## CygnusX1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Like cleaning your stove is that hard.


----------



## Countryboymo (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe it cleans the house too?


----------



## Dtunes (Dec 8, 2012)

I might be misunderstanding the nature of the product, but wouldn't it only keep the glass clean while it's being burnt.  Do they expect you to use it constantly(assuming it actually "works")?  Either way it only takes me 30 secs and a few sprays of white vinegar to clean my glass, I wouldn't spend any extra money on a solution for a non-existent problem. I also have my stove/exhaust pipes cleaned regularly, I doubt this product would really make much of a difference. 

For what it's worth my chimney sweep did recommend CSL for our fireplace. Like others have said, he explained it makes cleaning easier and more efficient, but it's no replacement for a proper cleaning.


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

Dtunes said:


> .....but wouldn't it only keep the glass clean while it's being burnt. Do they expect you to use it constantly(assuming it actually "works")? Either way it only takes me 30 secs and a few sprays of white vinegar to clean my glass.......


 
Like I said above, snake oil.

I only use water, paper towel, and occasionally some ash to get stubborn stains.....that's it.


----------



## notch (Dec 8, 2012)

As hockeypuck pointed out, the idea behind CSL products is to chemically transform the oily creosote into a hard scale that won't ignite and is easier to brush out.  Creosote typically forms as flue gases cool in the flue or liner. Since pellet stoves burn fuel much more completely than wood stoves or fireplaces, there is less creosote formation to begin with but depending on your flue situation you can still get creosote build up. Uninsulated liners in outside wall chimneys cool flue gasses quickly and would probably benefit the most.

Best thing to do would be to ask your sweep what they think. Or if you sweep your own then try it and see if there is less oily creosote on your brush when you finish.


----------



## northernweather (Dec 9, 2012)

I have used the chimney sweeping log from this company several times. It claims to loosen the creosote in the chimney and let it fall harmlessly to the cleanout tee. that simply does not happen, but it certainley does make brushing my chimney a lot easier, shines like new after i'm done and creosote takes longer to re-form on the liner. Like was mentioned previously, it is not hard to clean my pellet stove anyway - and im a newbie!


ADDED: The chimney on my wood burning stove is the one i'm referring to.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2012)

IMHO your pellet eater shouldn't get a creosote build up or there is something wrong. Long low burns might cause it, But its just too easy to crank it up for a few hours each day to eliminate it.

I'm with imacman-snake oil and a total waste of cash.


----------



## gambler13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know anything about this product or its claims but yes, pellet stoves can get a slight creosote buildup. I was told by the Harman rep to burn in the stove setting every once in awhile to help prevent a buildup as the stove setting will burn hotter.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 10, 2012)

Bunch of skeptics...


----------



## Lady Buffalo Pellet (Feb 23, 2013)

BARTSFAM said:


> I saw CSL Pellet Stove Cleaner in the supermarket today for $14.99. Although I see it at Amazon for $8.29..
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts...have they used it for the pellet stove?? Is it just a gimmick?
> My wife wants to try it, just because it promises cleaner glass...


I bought some at Walmart and threw some in the with regular pellets and didn't really notice much.  Then once I clean the stove and threw 1/2 a box in as the directions stated and what do you know... went evening, night and early morning and there was hardly any ash to speak of.  That has renewed my faith so I am on the hunt for some more for a cheap as I can find it.


----------



## Gymshorts (Apr 8, 2018)

Guys,
I’ve used CSL creosote products in the past and have had good luck with them. Here’s how it works;
Creosote is a tar-like substance that sticks to everything inside your burner, vent pipe or chimney. CSL drys out that thick tar and greatly reduces its ability to stick. Once it’s dried out, it’s easy to scrape, brush and vacuum out the creosote ash. 
As far as keeping glass on the stove clean longer, that makes sense too if you are no longer burning creosote. 

My Harmon pellet stove just started accumulating a heavy, black soot on the glass door and producing an odor that is getting worse. I’m sure it’s all from creosote build-up but after burning and cleaning the stove all Winter without a problem, my question is why now. What’s changed? Well, I haven’t cleaned the vent pipe with a brush so I’ll start there. Otherwise, this Harmon stove has been flawless and I’d buy another one when the time comes. Probably 30 years

Jim


----------



## Former Farmer (Apr 8, 2018)

Stove burning at a lower temperature will produce creosote as well.  Try burning it hotter and see if that helps clear it up.


----------



## Manly (Apr 8, 2018)

jlupi said:


> from the makers of CHA CHA CHA CHIA.  Its got to work



How do you know they are made by the Chia company? Our family has been fans of Chia for generations. Can’t beat a Chia pet, Chia head, Chia herb or Chia gonad. Chia dominates the seasonal gift giving in our clan. But I digress. Point is if it’s made by Chia it should be a solid product. [I recommend the Abe Lincoln Chia head].


----------



## Gymshorts (Apr 8, 2018)

Former Farmer said:


> Stove burning at a lower temperature will produce creosote as well.  Try burning it hotter and see if that helps clear it up.



I agree! 
I think what happened to mine was we had a few days of warmer outside temps and the stove dialed itself down to a lower heat. That’s when I started noticing a creosote build-up and when the temps got cold again and the stove was burning hotter, I could smell a strange odor that I must assume was creosote burning. I shut the stove down and will be cleaning when I get the right creosote cleaners and brush. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gymshorts (Apr 28, 2018)

Former Farmer said:


> Stove burning at a lower temperature will produce creosote as well.  Try burning it hotter and see if that helps clear it up.



Thanks! 
Now that the weather has cleared up, I pulled the vent pipe apart outside and it was mostly plugged up with creosote. Cleaning it solved the problem but I also burned the stove hot afterward to clear out the remaining small amount of creosote and that eliminated all odor. 

I’ve been burning Somerset pellets since my stove was new 3 years now but I bought 4 bags of Propellets just to try them. The ash from these is far less and much finer without creosote buildup although they don’t seem to burn quite as hot. It’s hard to tell with only 4 bags so I think I’ll make the switch for next season and go with the Propellets. Both of these brands are excellent quality and I’ve tried hard to find faults with the pellets but cannot. The problems I’ve had all turned out to be  something I missed when cleaning. I’ve taken samples of pellets and burned them on a shovel blade with a propane torch and I’m amazed at how odorless and clean burning they are, unlike raw, dry tree logs.


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2018)

Hello
Check out this YouTube video.


----------

